# My hand reared baby house mouse photos



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Heres my little guy who was bought in by one of my cats 4 days ago.

I think I may call him Rolo.:flrt:

and a bit thankyou to everyones advice. Ive never raised an animal quite like this before. lol im used to the scaled lizardy variety

Sorry theyre so blurred
_













































Kellyx
_


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

:flrt:Awwwwww! How cute is he!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, he's a cutie!!! Well done you!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

How sweet :flrt::flrt:


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

Love him hes so cute!!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

awwww he's just a baby :mf_dribble:


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thankyou everyone. he is a little sweety aint he.

Hes worrying me though as everytime i get him out to feed which is roughly every 4 hours he just wants to walk about and explore and doesnt want to eat. Ive left a bowl of digestive biscuit soaked in milk and given him some finch food plus some porridge. is ths ok?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Try sweetening the milk... Have you tried the mix I used with B&B? What milk replacer are you using?


----------



## dailacey (Aug 22, 2009)

a lovely little gift from the cat i would say


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Definately a lovely present from the cat. He was a lucky one because my sister and dad spotted my black cat with him in his mouth. They naturally went to get the mouse off of the cat but he ran off. Luckily whilst running my cat dropped him. 


Im using Cimicat formula. Oh yeah that formula!! duh why dint i think of that. I swear my memory is getting worse and im only 19. Now thats worrying:bash:

Il mi that up for him tonight and let you know if he likes it


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

For the time being, maybe add a bit of honey into his cat milk... The milk replacers are really not nice (have you tried them? BLEGH), so I really don't blame him for not being too keen


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Also, rolo is a great name for him


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

> Also, rolo is a great name for him


Thanks hun, Im gunna look up some more baby names and make up my mind. At the moment hes just called "mousey"



> The milk replacers are really not nice (have you tried them? BLEGH), so I really don't blame him for not being too keen


LOL ive never tried it, it dont smell too clever. Honey it is:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely  Add some honey and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> For the time being, maybe add a bit of honey into his cat milk... The milk replacers are really not nice (have you tried them? BLEGH), so I really don't blame him for not being too keen



I tried Lactol once and thought I was weird, have others actually tried it?!

The lactol tasted like baby formula mixed with milky bar yoghurt, but then again, I had used it for washed beef. :lol2:


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

None honey made no difference to his apetite for milk. Ill go to asda and buy him some natural yoghurt and see if he likes that mixed in with his milk.

Awww bless him i was stroking him and then stroked his rump the wrong way cus my cats and dogs seem to like it and he kinda stretched out on his tummy as if to say he liked it. Does anyone know any pleasure spots on mice or rats?


----------



## akai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

Behind the ears is always a pleaseure spot for my rats  One of the babies that's in thenest at the moment seems to have ticklish feet though  the others don;t react when I touch their feet, he squeaks and curls up ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... Behind the ears is a good spot!! 

Get the live yogurt AND condensed milk. The yogurt on it's own isn't very sweet, either... But add the condensed milk and it much nicer. I used a teaspoon of each, diluted with boiled water, and then a couple drops of abidec and that amount would last B&B for one day. Then make fresh the next day.


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive tried him with his formula plus probiotic live yoghurt bought at m&s then when he refused that i tried him with probiotic strawberry yoghurt. He didnt even sniff either of them. So tomorrow ADSA had better have that condenced milk!!!!!!!! and ill try the mixture you said Jen and then well see if he likes that. Im panicking now and getting fustrated because hes not drinking the milk that he still needs.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it's hard, but really try to be calm around him  It took me 4 days to find the mix that B&B liked and I was so worried I was going to lose them. And they were younger than Rolo


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive just tried the powdered milk with live yoghurt and he still turns him nose up at it. What should i try next. Is he telling me he doesnt want milk anymore?

I know they should be having milk uptil theyre 4 weeks old and hes a little over 2 weeks. I think maybe he can sence my fustration and is playing up even more. GGR its a vicous circle. Why doesnt he want his milk. Could it be that i give it to him overnight soaked in digestive biscuit and oats? hes eating his museli ok, hes eating greens, millet spray a little, raisins, hes now got a little hamster food, (ill be getting him rat chunks soon) hes eating finch food too. Im I doing everything right? 

thanks for gtting back to me Jenxxxxxx:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Again, it's not sweet enough  The live yogurt isn't sweet, either. The condesnsed milk is what sweetened my mix up. Put it in a small bowl with marbles, so he can drink when he wants to. That would be my next step if you are struggling to get him to take it from a syringe. Also, I'd be giving loads of moist high protien foods... Cooked chicken, sardines, tuna, kitten food (as a last resort), etc etc etc


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Damm not sweet enough. mm what if i mixed in sugar to the mix? 
Cooked chicken!! my family had some for sunday roast (im veggie) he culd have nicked some of that. Rat food is high in protein aint it. Would the moist protein be a substitute for the milk? and tuna?! whoa Rolos gunna be one spoilt little mouse:mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Rat food does have protien in it, but he'd need more protien for his age. No, it's not a substitue for milk, though. And you really shouldn't add sugar to the mix. It's a different kind of sweet and really not healthy for him. Just get some carnation condensed milk. It's in the aisle with the peanut butter and jam in asda. These protien suggestions I've given are things he can continue getting throughout his life...


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

:notworthy:Okies ill get carnation stuff asap, hopefully tomorrow. Lets pray he likes that: victory:

cheers again hun


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Good luck and what a sweetie :flrt:


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

He's cute. Have you tried cheese? It could just be that he doesnt like milk. Does he drink water?


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

Its official!!!! Rolo doesnt want to drink milk for mummy. Ive tried carnation condensed milk (i smelt it and it does smell a little sweeter i must say) and i get the same reaction. So ive just put it in a bottle cap mixted with his kitten milk and see if he likes it that way. Do i just carry on how im doing just keep trying him. twice a day now im changing his soggy digestive biscuit and oats for new stuff and hes got a large choice of hamster food, millet, oats (dry and milky), finch food,museli and raisins. Ive tried himon cheeze and he doesnt like that either. Do you think ive made him fussy?


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

ive heard peanut butter is a good one to try


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just let him eat what he wants, then... If he does eat something that he seems to really enjoy, maybe try mixing a bit of milk with it. Sardines are another good one. Curly kale, too.


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

he looks like a field mouse too so uve not got a house mouse which is gd. does he hop around using just his back legs yet when hes bigger u need to give him a long cadge to run up and down its amazing to watch them go ive released a few of these that the cats brought in and they are amazingly quick for something so small.
hope he starts feeding again soon, soooo cute.:2thumb:


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

hes a little monkey. I had a plaster on my finger and he decided to give that a try (yummy) Didnt let him try for long though. So he tries a plaster but not milk mummy especially went out and bought. Hes little mousey bits are coming through now and his tail is soo much longer. 

He does use his back legs quite a bit, luckily I havent experienced the flea stage yet. Or is he past that stage completely now. Peanut butter and curley kale is on the shopping list tomorrow and im sure my brother can spare some chicken tonight too. 

Whys it not good if hes a house mouse? Are they aggressive? looking up field mice now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

House mice are cute and so much more people friendly than field mice so I dont really see why it would be good if its not a housemouse..............


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How's the little guy doing?


----------

